

Make a 60 Sec Video Pitch in 500 Photos, $2 and 1 Day - avand
http://avandamiri.com/2011/10/09/60-second-video-pitch-in-500-photos-2-dollars-1-day.html

======
susanawilson
Good advice, but GREAT post. THIS is the type of brilliant marketing that
doesn't get pointed out often enough. I think it's because it's so gentle or
subtle that it feels "bad" to call it "marketing."

But I'm curious and I think the whole group would benefit if you'd acknowledge
your thought process in posting this b/c NOW we're all aware of your company
b/c we watched your pitch in an effort to meet our needs. This isn't an
accident, is it?

Well Done.

~~~
avand
Thanks! I genuinely was not looking for feedback on the idea. Not now anyway.
We've done some testing on a small scale to realize what we're missing.
Hopefully once we get to a real version one I'll reach out here for some
feedback. I'm glad you enjoyed the post.

------
NerdieMcSweater
Are you sure you're not violating the Friendly Music license? Specifically
this: "Can my video be an advertisement for a product? No." Here's the whole
license agreement: [http://friendlymusic.com/docs/friendly-music-license-
agreeme...](http://friendlymusic.com/docs/friendly-music-license-
agreement.pdf)

~~~
avand
Looks like you're right. I'll have to pay more attention to the fine print
next time!

------
10JQKAs
Awesome. Wish I saw this before I paid (wayyyyy more than $2) for an animated
video for <http://recessionitis.com>

I'm def gonna give it a try.. I just got to brush up on my "coloring" :-)

~~~
avand
It's all about the catchy whistling soundtrack!

------
nirvana
Hey, that's a great idea if you've only got $2 or so.

I think you'd get better results if you have a digital camera. I found, even
with the cheap camera I had at the time, that putting it on a tripod, and
aiming it down at the table, and zooming in the appropriate amount let me take
really stellar shots. Many cameras these days come with IR remotes so you can
trigger them without touching them (important so you avoid messing up the shot
during animation.)

I wonder, though, wouldn't it be easier to do something like this and get
better results using a program like Motion? (part of the final cut suite.)
I've never used a motion graphics program before, but Motion costs $50, and
that's within my budget!

~~~
avand
The digital camera and tripod sounds like a great version 2 of this. I've
never heard of Motion but will check it out!

